
UK to fine companies up to £17M for cybersecurity lapses - PuffinBlue
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/29/uk-fine-cybersecurity-operators-essential-services/
======
PuffinBlue
Further info from NCSC (National Cyber Security Centre):

[https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/introduction-nis-
directive](https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/introduction-nis-directive)

Detailed response to public consultation - [PDF]

[https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachm...](https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/677065/NIS_Consultation_Response_-
_Government_Policy_Response.pdf)

